# Excessive noise from Rock Group



## sobral (May 24, 2010)

We live in a small village in Central Portugal. The most noise we get on a Saturday afternoon is the occasional tractor and a few sheep bleets as they go down to the fields. A rock group has taken over a barn almost opposite our house and now practice for 3 or 4 hours every Saturday afternoon - it is though we have a festa inside our house. On top of that the drummer has decided to practice for 2/3 hours every Wed to Friday. Does anybody have any experience in dealing with this, as it is driving us wild, we have tried to talk to the group to no avail. As I type this the bass guitarist is playing riffs and it is booming through the house, even over the TV.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Offer to rent the barn from your neighbour for more than the band are paying him, that should keep them out of there.

If the barn belongs to the family of a band member, the above advice may not work!


----------



## sobral (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for your advice, but the barn is owned by one of the groups relations


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

nightmare,we all react differently but myself ,to keep somewhat within the law i would buy a set of bagpipes and sit out side the relations house late at night and learn how to play them,i am not taking the mickey that is what i would do good luck,if you need to duet just pm me


----------

